# New Venice/Mestre by-pass opened.



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti,
the long awaited by-pass to ease congestion on the A4 autostrada in the area of Venice Mestre was opened yesterday by Prime Minister Berlusconi.
Taken 5 years to complete, but should make journies that do not envisage a stop in Mestre or Venice much easier. The new stretch is about 30 Kms. in length.
Update your GPS folks.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*By pass*

Cor - about blooming timne too!

I remember every time we left Lido di Jesolo on our tours, we needed the A4 and then to head for Ferrara and Bologna. That little bit of the A4 could take anything from 10 minutes to two hours!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hurrah ! Thanks eddied; this horrible stretch of road was the reason we came to the conclusion that cab air con was a MUST !

G


----------

